
Gource - software version control visualization  - giis
http://code.google.com/p/gource/wiki/Videos
======
charlieflowers
Maybe I'm just in a giddy mood because it's a New Year and I'm feeling
optimistic.

But I think Gources are FUCKING AWESOME.

Watching the evolution of the STUFF WE LIVE TO BUILD while some energetic
music plays in the background is JUST FREAKIN COOL.

Sometimes, it is just the simple things that bring so much joy.

~~~
mserdarsanli
You are DEFINITELY in a giddy mood.

------
MasterScrat
Someone needs to build an online Gource viewer: give it a repo URL and get
your video rendered and streamed back to you.

~~~
damniatx
Look like you just give me new idea for my weekend project. Nice.

~~~
X-Istence
The biggest problem (or not ... for some I guess) is that it requires a ton of
CPU time/graphics power to render. It is not something that you throw onto a
server, it needs X11 and it needs a graphics card that can run the OpenGL
stuff easily.

~~~
Bjartr
So who's up for an emscripten port leveraging WebGL?

------
barbs
If I were in a startup, and we'd grown and grown, and we'd reached a certain
milestone (e.g. Instagram selling for a billion dollars), I would make a
Gource of the repository and have it displayed on screens at the office party.

~~~
tbatterii
gources are a cool deliverable for end of sprints. I do them on occasion at my
day job.

------
johncoltrane
Gource is not new at all but it's damn cool.

------
johnbellone
This made my day.

I need an electric sheep style screensaver for my watched repositories.

------
damniatx
I just made one for my project, it's beautiful.

Office World Development Visualisation,
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yYM-u5f8zs>

------
harlowja
I've got this running at yahoo! showing openstack code, great stuff!

------
DrSlump
check out youtube, there are plenty of gource videos

A year ago I made a video of 6 years of development in my company and all the
techies were so happy seeing the code grow and change :)

------
warmfuzzykitten
Where's the music in these videos come from?

~~~
eitland
Don't know the origin of this particular music but you can find a lot of quite
freely licensed music on jamendo.com.

(Haven't read on the licensing, I'm only using it as a source of music for
work, not artwork.)

------
lucian303
You could just put on your screensaver as the way the information is presented
is useless. Looks cool though. Just like my screensaver. Not quite as nice.

------
paranoiacblack
Running Gource on the Linux Kernel repos is the best thing, easily.

~~~
giis
Someone already created it. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOSqctHH9vY>

